# Einfachen Javaserver über das Internet erreichbar machen



## vinno (8. Jan 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe in letzter Zeit hin und wieder mit einfachsten Servern experimentiert. Normalerweise reicht es für mich dann auch, wenn diese nur im Lan erreichbar sind.
Jedoch wäre ich daran interessiert, wie man dafür sorgt, dass...
...ein Server über das Internet erreichbar ist (Host, Port, Änderungen an Firewall und Wlan-Router).
...die IP gleich bleibt oder der Server über eine Domain erreichbar ist.
Am besten dies alles im Bezug auf Java. Ich wäre schon sehr froh über Links zu Tutorien oder Begriffe nach denen ich suchen sollte.


----------



## Bitfehler (8. Jan 2017)

Wenn du einen Computer erreichen möchtest, der sich in deinem LAN befindet, könnte man dafür DynDNS nutzen.


> *DynDNS* (dynamisches DNS) ermöglicht es über einen fest definierten Namen, auf eine sich ständig wechselnde IP-Adresse zuzugreifen. Das wird z.B. dann benötigt, wenn man auf einen Server zugreifen möchte, der hinter einem Router steht, der jede 24 Stunden eine neue öffentliche IP-Adresse vom Internet-Provider zugewiesen bekommt. So muss man nicht jedes Mal erst irgendwie seine öffentliche IP-Adresse herausfinden, sondern kann gleich über den Namen darauf zugreifen. Hinzu kommt, dass sich so ein Name um einiges besser merken lässt, als eine IP-Adresse.


Quelle: http://www.easy-network.de/dyndns-einrichten.html



> die IP gleich bleibt oder der Server über eine Domain erreichbar ist


Indem man sich eine feste IP und eine Domaine besorgt/mietet.

Auf welchen Port man den Dienst betreibt, ist eine Konfiguration und kann (fast) nach Belieben gesetzt werden.

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## JuKu (9. Jan 2017)

Im besten Falle mietest du dir einen kleinen virtuellen Server im Rechenzentrum für <5€ / Monat.
Deine Internetanbindung zu Hause ist normalerweise nicht für Server ausgelegt, da 1. der Ping und 2. die Upload Bandbreite zu niedrig ist.


----------

